# Front sight for SP101



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Does anyone have an recommendation for a front fiber optic sight for my ruger Sp101?


----------



## shadohman (Apr 19, 2008)

*SP101 fiber optic front sight*

I have not tried one of these on my SP101 yet but I am planning to some time this summer.

http://www.hivizsights.com/Handgun-Ruger-P-Series-P22C10.aspx


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I just installed the highviz red today. What a difference it has made. I shot 50 rounds today at a plink and swing and my accuracy improved tremendously. I recommend it highly.


----------



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

*sight*

I ordered a Hi Viz for a P series Ruger, the same blade is supposed to fit the Ruger SP 101 and P series. Did yours come with more than one color of fiber optic?


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Ronbo, no it only came with the color i specified. I have a red on my M&P and really like it as opposed to the green. So I put a red one on my Sp101.


----------

